# Best vents in snow states.



## insuranceroofer (Jul 11, 2010)

What are the best vents to keep wind driven snow out?


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

I live in alberta canada and I usually put on the duraflow square top roof vents and have never had a issue. seems like anything works fine though.


----------



## Joyfully (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,
Good question to ask. There are quite a few snow rakes on the market. The Minnesnowta Roof Razor is one design that is built and sold out of the state of Minnesota - and what native Minnesotans don't know about protecting their homes from snow isn't worth knowing.
The RoofRake enables the operator to reach up over 26 feet, which should be more than enough to get most of the snow off one's roof.
Like the other designs, the Philips Snowcutter cuts through ice and snow, but protects the roof shingles by not allowing the rake to actually touch the roof itself. Philips claims that their snowcutter can clear a roof in half the time it takes a roof rake.
So check out the web, check out your local stores, and then get yourself a tool well-suited to ensuring that your roof and house suffer no damage.

*Roof Ventilator*


----------

